
My path to not drinking - izalutski
https://medium.com/@igorzij/my-path-to-not-drinking-8a26a827e9ad
======
zafka
Congratulations on figuring it out so easily. If you check the literature you
will see that most of us take far longer to come to the conclusion you did.

------
LinuxSpeedCan
Made an account just to take a moment and say how awesome it was to find this.
Perfect timing.

